# Home department Shift



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 23, 2022)

Okay so I have a question, I picked up a shift that was under style but couldn’t see what area in style, so once it was added to my schedule then I could see the area and it said Home. I know you should only pick up shifts you know how to do but I thought because it said Style it was gonna be somewhere in style completely forgetting Home is now apart of Style. I wanna still work the shift but I’m just curious what would I be doing in the home department? It’s a morning shift so I’m assuming some kind of truck maybe? And I can always ask the team leader that day for training because I’ve never been in the home department. So can anyone tell me what to expect for that shift?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> Okay so I have a question, I picked up a shift that was under style but couldn’t see what area in style, so once it was added to my schedule then I could see the area and it said Home. I know you should only pick up shifts you know how to do but I thought because it said Style it was gonna be somewhere in style completely forgetting Home is now apart of Style. I wanna still work the shift but I’m just curious what would I be doing in the home department? It’s a morning shift so I’m assuming some kind of truck maybe? And I can always ask the team leader that day for training because I’ve never been in the home department. So can anyone tell me what to expect for that shift?


Pushing truck in home


----------



## MrT (Oct 23, 2022)

Pushing truck would be my guess.  It's simple and if you don't know how to find where an item just ask your tl or another tm to show you and you should be good to go.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 25, 2022)

Zone , returns , priority and truck push  for home decor which includes h$h , home inovation , rugs and furniture .


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 30, 2022)

Thank you for your replies they didint put me in home, my TL just had me work in style to do displays for Christmas with her


----------

